# 700 Euro Budget...



## Doofkatze (24. September 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal...

Wie oben im Titel geschrieben habe ich ein 700 Euro Budget, um einen Zweitrechner + Monitor zu besorgen.

Wie damals möchte ich ganz gerne bei Hardwareversand bestellen, um das ganze samt Zusammenbau zu bekommen und nur einen einzelnen Händler beschimpfen zu können, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert (wie damals^^)

Leider benötige ich das ganze sogar samt Betriebssystem...

Ein paar Eckdaten:
1. Der Rechner sollte ein paar Tage (bzw. Jahre) halten. Ich spiele seltenst auf maximalen Details, Grafik interessiert mich nur bedingt, deshalb finden sich noch Spiele wie die Gilde oder Morrowind auf meiner Festplatte. Dennoch möchte ich gegen meinen normalen Rechner nur äußerst ungern zurückstecken. Da is ne Radeon 4870 mit 1 gb. Mein normaler Rechner ist übrigens anno 11/2008 gebastelt für 1000 Euro ohne Betriebssystem oder Monitor :>
2. Ich brauche keine großen Festplatten. Es ist nen Zweitrechner, da läuft dann sowas wie WoW drauf, Musik (alles gekauft) lagert auf dem "Hauptrechner". 200-300 gb sollten ganz bequem ausreichen. Voller ist selbst der Hauptrechner nach all der Zeit nicht.
3. Ich mag kein Windows 7. Nach Möglichkeit immer Vista.
4. Arbeitsspeicher ist immer schön. Mein alter Rechner hat ein 32 Bit System mit 2x2gb Ram. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob 8 gb ram mit 64 bit passend sind...
5. Zuhause ist ein 20 Zoll Flatscreen angeschlossen. Ich möchte definitiv nicht zurück auf die 15 Zoll Röhren  19 Zoll ist vollkommen ausreichend, obwohl ich nicht über 20 oder 21 Zoll streiten würde. 23 Zoll oder ähnliches muss es hingegen nicht sein.
6. Der PC ist komplett neu. Da muss n Gehäuse wie auch Motherboard neu drin sein.
7. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Aufrüstung beträgt...nunja...ich werd mich halt in 7 Jahren drüber ärgern, aber ca. 5%. Ergo müssen da keine neuen Stecksysteme drin sein.
8. DVD Player wie Brenner sind leider Musthave.
9. Ich ärgere mich nicht über Front oder Top-USB / Soundanschlüsse.
10. Sound ist gegen meinen Willen fast unwichtig. Da kommen andererseits eh nur 10 Euro Boxen dran.
11. Maus und Tastatur besorge ich später selbst.
12. Mein alter Rechner hat einen Dualcore. E8600 (2 x 3,3 ghz). Die Logik war früher dahinter, das viele meiner Spiele eh keine mehreren Kerne verwenden (gebrauchen) konnten. Mehr als im alten Rechner benötige ich eh nicht.
13. Lautstärke...Es läuft Teamspeak. Kein Mumble. Es muss nicht das leiseste von allem sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen Punkten was anfangen. Rückfragen beantworte ich sehr gerne. Leider ist mein Hardwarewissen mit Stand 2008 hängen geblieben...daher muss ich auf gute Tipps vertrauen.


Der alte Rechner:

cpu: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
Mainboard: MSI P43 Neo-FR, Intel P43, ATX 
RAM: 2 x 2048MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800,CL 5
Gehäuse: Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70A, ATX, Alu, silber, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: ATX-Netzteil Corsair TX750W 450 Watt 
Grafikkarte: Club3D HD4870 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express 
Festplatte: WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 
Normales Laufwerk: Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz 
Brenner: Samsung SH-223F bare silber
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer  

Wie geschrieben. Besser muss er nicht sein, aber all zu viel schlechter außer die genannten Punkte...


----------



## Dagonzo (24. September 2011)

zu 1. Verständlich^^
zu 2. 500GB für eine Festplatte sind heute so der Standard. Weniger bekommt man kaum, bzw ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht gerade optimal.
zu 3. Welche Gründe gibt es gegen Win 7? Damit das du auf Vista stehst, gehörst du wohl zu einer kleinen Minderheit. Kaum einer mochte Vista jemals wirklich. Win 7 kann einiges besser. Das geht bei der Hardwareunterstützung los, Speicheroptimierung und natürlich auch einen besseren Treibersupport. Das solltest du dir wirklich gut überlegen.
zu 4. Bei den heutigen Speicherpreisen sind natürlich 8GB Ram schon fast Pflicht, auch wenn man es nicht wirklich braucht. Du musst dann natürlich zu einem 64bit-Windows greifen, wenn der Speicher auch genutzt werden soll.
zu 5. Beim Monitor ist eigentlich heute 22" der Standard. Der soll im Buget von 700Euro mit bei sein, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?

Ach Mist ich muss jetzt mal dringend weg. Kann mal jemand anderes weiter machen? Ich weis nicht ob ich heute nnoch dazu komme weiter zu schreiben. Danke ^^ und sorry  

@TE schau doch mal im Sticky, ob da nicht schon was für dein Budget dabei ist. Tschau erst mal...^^


----------



## Thoor (24. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal...
> 
> Wie oben im Titel geschrieben habe ich ein 700 Euro Budget, um einen Zweitrechner + Monitor zu besorgen.
> 
> ...



Hmmm für 700 Euro nen besseren Rechner inkl. Monitor und Betriebssystem wird schwer...

Ich hab in meinem Quadcore aus 2009 oder 2008 nur 320GB und hab einiges an Musik, Games und co drauf, reicht eigentlich ganz gut. Notfalls kannste auf externe Platten ausweichen.
Windows 7 ist zwar um längen besser aber spielt ja auch keine Rolle, dein Rechneri st aus 2008, ich denke du hast Vista bereits? Dann kommen keine Kosten für das OS auf.
Wenn du ein 32bit System hast nützt dir alles über 4GB nichts, 32bit Systeme können nur bis ca 4GB Memory nutzen, für alles drüber brauchst du 64bit. (Ich hab ein 64bit 7 Ultimate und auch "nur" 4GB, wenn du keinen Server hosten willst oder extreme Rendering / Grafiksachen vorhast tuns 4GB allemal. Wenn du für 700 Euro mit deinen Anforderungen noch ein Monitor willst wirds ganz schwierig (vorausgesetzt du willst keinen China Schrott der nach 2 Tagen futsch ist.) DVD Player / Brenner kosten heutzutage fast nichtsmehr (30 Euro sollten reichen) und die meisten Gehäuse verfügen über min. 2 Front USB Anschlüsse. Ich denke am besten würdest du eben doch mal in ein Fachgeschäft gehen und denen deine Wünsche auflisten, habe meinen damals vor meiner Informatikerausbildung ebenfalls so zusammengestellt. War damals absoluter Highendrechner, hat mich nur die Kiste inkl. OS ca 2000 Euro gekostet. Wer eben jetzt viel Geld in die Hand nimmt hat länger was davon  

Eine Alternative wäre allenfalls eine Occassionskiste und die dann neu aufsetzen.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2011)

i3 2100 boxed ~98&#8364; (alternativ einen Phenom II x4 955 von AMD der ähnlich viel kostet und ein echter Vierkerner ist, dafür mehr Strom braucht und für WoW nicht wirklich was bringt)
mainboard h61 atx ~60&#8364; (alternativ ein entsprechendes AM3 Mainboard)
8 gb ram (gskill value oder so) ~36&#8364;
500 GB samsung spinpoint 3 ~36&#8364;
dvd brenner ~17,50&#8364;
xigmatek asgard III gehäuse ~33&#8364;
420 Watt Corsair Builder Series Netzteil ~38&#8364;
Asus 6870 1 GB DCU Grafikkarte ~161&#8364;
Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit (Win 7 >>>>> Vista) ~76&#8364;

22" Monitor gibts für ca. 100&#8364;

dann noch Zusammenbau + Versand bist bei ziemlich genau 700 &#8364;

Das ist dann auch schneller als dein jetziger Rechner (nicht übertrieben viel schneller, aber definitiv merklich flotter besonders die grafikkarte).


----------



## muehe (24. September 2011)

vom E8600 auf n i3-2100 is irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes

hab jetzt nur auf die Schnelle gelesen aber Gehäuse und Netzteil kannst doch schonmal behalten Laufwerke und HDD auch

edit : ahhh Zweitrechner


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> zu 1. Verständlich^^
> zu 2. 500GB für eine Festplatte sind heute so der Standard. Weniger bekommt man kaum, bzw ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht gerade optimal.
> zu 3. Welche Gründe gibt es gegen Win 7? Damit das du auf Vista stehst, gehörst du wohl zu einer kleinen Minderheit. Kaum einer mochte Vista jemals wirklich. Win 7 kann einiges besser. Das geht bei der Hardwareunterstützung los, Speicheroptimierung und natürlich auch einen besseren Treibersupport. Das solltest du dir wirklich gut überlegen.
> zu 4. Bei den heutigen Speicherpreisen sind natürlich 8GB Ram schon fast Pflicht, auch wenn man es nicht wirklich braucht. Du musst dann natürlich zu einem 64bit-Windows greifen, wenn der Speicher auch genutzt werden soll.
> ...



Zu 3. Das Design ist absolut verwirrend, da gefällt mir das klare Windows Vista (und Xp...und 98, 95...) einfach tausend Mal besser. Außerdem habe ich immer das Gefühl, das ein moderneres System auch mehr Speicher frisst. Mein Vista Business hat mir hingegend überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht.
4. Das weiß ich selbst  Hatte ja damals genau die Diskussion und habe mich für das 32 Bit Maximum entschieden, um wirklich alte Spiele weiter spielen zu können. Es hieß mal, es wäre nicht alles 64bit-ready.
5. Ja, leider benötige ich für einen zweiten Rechner auch einen zweiten Bildschirm. Will nicht bei jeder Familienheimfahrt nen Monitor auf einem öffentlichen Parkplatz stehen lassen, während ich Freitags noch arbeite.



Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmm für 700 Euro nen besseren Rechner inkl. Monitor und Betriebssystem wird schwer...
> 
> Ich hab in meinem Quadcore aus 2009 oder 2008 nur 320GB und hab einiges an Musik, Games und co drauf, reicht eigentlich ganz gut. Notfalls kannste auf externe Platten ausweichen.
> Windows 7 ist zwar um längen besser aber spielt ja auch keine Rolle, dein Rechneri st aus 2008, ich denke du hast Vista bereits? Dann kommen keine Kosten für das OS auf.
> ...



Ich bastle einen zweiten Rechner. Ich habe hier ein 1 GB Windows 7 Notebook und einen Bürorechner. Da führt Solitär schon zu Überlastungen 
64 Bit und ein wenig mehr Ram als diese 3,3 gb (max 32 Bit)...Ich hoffe, das es mittlerweile drin ist, ansonsten nehme ich halt wie sonst auch 32 Bit. Bez. Brenner + Player...60 Euro sind immerhin 60 Euro...

Leider muss ich nen Rechner auch abbezahlen können. das ist eben anders als der 2008 Rechner. Schlussendlich wird der alle 2 Wochen am WE genutzt. Und das Geld hab ich einfach nicht


----------



## Littlecool (24. September 2011)

Du weisst schon das Win Vista mehr speicher frisst als Win7 ?
Das Design zwischen Win7 und Win Vista ist auch Minimal 

Der eigentliche unterschied ist, das was man nicht sieht  RAM z.b. aber noch andere Sachen, die weis ich leider ned alle.

Wie OldX schon schrieb: 

(Bisschen dazu geschrieben.)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]i3 2100 boxed ~98&#8364; 
mainboard h61 atx ~60&#8364; 
8 gb ram  ~36&#8364;
500 GB samsung spinpoint 3 ~36&#8364;
dvd brenner ~17,50&#8364;
xigmatek asgard III gehäuse ~33&#8364;
420 Watt Corsair Builder Series Netzteil ~38&#8364;
GTX 550 Ti oder GTX 460 1GB ~ 100-120&#8364; (hab nix geg AMD aber die hier sind Billiger)
Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit (Win 7 >>>>> Vista) ~76&#8364;

22" Monitor gibts für ca. 100&#8364;[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das sollte an und für sich locker reichen.... ggf deinen jetzigen Rechner als 2th Rechner abschieben, da der 700&#8364; PC mehr power hat.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-.- wieso is mein Frankie immer noch ned mein Avatar .....[/font]


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2011)

> http://www2.atelco.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=49505


Normal würde ich ja keine Notebooks empfehlen, insbesondere wenn ein "richtiger" gewünscht wird.

ABer wäre das nicht sogar ne Alternative ?
Kostet genau 700 Euro, hat eine Geforce 540m drin (die reicht zum zocken, wenn dir Grafikpracht nicht wichtig ist).
Der I7-2630qm ist auf dem Niveau von nem normalen I5-2500, Brenner ist drin, Betriebssystem ist bei, Tastatur und Maus auch, das Ding braucht wenig Platz und wenig Strom UND du hast einen normalen Rechner und ein Notebook.
Einzig die Graka wird von der Leistung her halt bei etwa 50% deiner jetztigen werkeln. Abzüglich der geringeren Auflösung, sollten aber damit auch neue Spiele zumindest laufen und WoW ohnehin auf fast allen Details.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> vom E8600 auf n i3-2100 is irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes
> 
> hab jetzt nur auf die Schnelle gelesen aber Gehäuse und Netzteil kannst doch schonmal behalten Laufwerke und HDD auch



Soll doch kein Upgrade sein sondern ein Zweitrechner mit maximaler Leistung die für 700&#8364; zu kriegen ist. Denke da ist er mit dem was ich gesagt hab besser dabei.



Littlecool schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das Win Vista mehr speicher frisst als Win7 ?
> Das Design zwischen Win7 und Win Vista ist auch Minimal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Unbedingt Win7. Ist einfach das bessere OS und das Speichermanagement ist klar überlegen.



> ....[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> GTX 550 Ti oder GTX 460 1GB ~ 100-120&#8364; (hab nix geg AMD aber die hier sind Billiger)
> ...[/font]



Die sind billiger, aber auch langsamer und das Budget gibt eigentlich die 6870 her.
GTX 550 TI +- gleich schnell wie eine AMD 6770 (die AMD gibts für 80&#8364;, die Nvidia ab 95&#8364
GTX 460 1GB +- gleich schnell wie eine AMD 6850 (beide für 120&#8364; zu haben)

Da er eine ATI (jetztAMD) Karte hat und mit der Treibersoftware vertraut ist usw. würde ich wieder zu einer AMD Karte raten.

PS: Von einem Notebook würde ich definitiv abraten, wenn die Mobilität nicht gebraucht wird (Falls du aber noch kein Notebook hast kann das durchaus praktisch sein). Die Leistung einer 540M ist einfach nur armselig im Vergleich zu einer Desktop 6870 oder GTX 460. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es etwas völlig anderes ist, auf einem 22" Monitor mit richtiger Tastatur und Maus zu spielen als auf einem Notebook mit 15,6" Bildschirm und Minitastatur inklusive Fingerheizung.


----------



## Littlecool (24. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Normal würde ich ja keine Notebooks empfehlen, insbesondere wenn ein "richtiger" gewünscht wird.
> 
> ABer wäre das nicht sogar ne Alternative ?
> Kostet genau 700 Euro, hat eine Geforce 540m drin (die reicht zum zocken, wenn dir Grafikpracht nicht wichtig ist).
> ...





Wh00t der i7-2630qm hat fast die gleiche power wie nen i5-2500 

Geilö dann freu ich mich ja noch mehr auf meinen BookPro  
i7-2820qm inc

Hab ja ned viel Erfahrung mit Notebook CPU´s aber is das normal das der Speed so enorm is gegenüber der Desktop Variante? Oo


Topic:

Mim Notebook würdest du genauso wenig falsch machen als wie mit nem Desktop (Rate normal auch ned zum Notebook aber alle 2 Wochen mal an den PC gehen...)


Kumpel hat ne Notebook Graka aus der 3er GT reihe... und wir konnten Bad Company2 auf High @1080p zocken. (nicht immer flüssig aber meistens )
Demnach sollte die Graka das geringste prob sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Wh00t der i7-2630qm hat fast die gleiche power wie nen i5-2500
> 
> Geilö dann freu ich mich ja noch mehr auf meinen BookPro
> i7-2820qm inc
> ...



Nein, der i7-2630QM ist nicht so stark wie ein i5-2500, wie denn auch bei viel weniger Takt...
Das Spitzenmodell i7-29xx.. ist in etwa so schnell wie der i5-2500k, macht aber keinen Unterschied, die CPU limitiert da beim Spielen sowieso nicht.
Sondern die GT540M, die schlechter (mal vom Stromverbrauch und dx11 abgesehen) ist als seine alte HD4870.


----------



## Littlecool (24. September 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Nein, der i7-2630QM ist nicht so stark wie ein i5-2500, wie denn auch bei viel weniger Takt...
> Das Spitzenmodell i7-29xx.. ist in etwa so schnell wie der i5-2500k, macht aber keinen Unterschied, die CPU limitiert da beim Spielen sowieso nicht.
> Sondern die GT540M, die schlechter (mal vom Stromverbrauch und dx11 abgesehen) ist als seine alte HD4870.



Hach hach...

hab nicht gesagt das er so schnell sei.. habe lediglich gesagt das er Power hat Oo

Vergleich  
i7-2630QM ca. 4.95 Punkte (Ja Multi Threaded)
i5-2500  ca. 5.42 Punkte


Der Performance unterschied ist nicht groß..... (Anwendungsspezifika sind hier jetzt nicht gefragt)
Welches Modell die gleiche Leistung hat wie nen i5-2500k interessiert mich nicht die bohne 
Und freu mich trotzdem auf mein BookPro mit dem Prozi


Die Graka sollte für ein Notebook passen.... da des Notebook kein 1080p kann....
Will er das Notebook jedoch an nen 1080p oder 1050p Monitor anschließen, dann soll er doch lieber nen Desktop Rechner nehmen....
Wobei der Speed der GT 540m annähernd an die HD 5770 ran kommt. (Sofern die GT 540m GDDR5 hat!)
DX11 who cares  
Der/Das PC/Notebook ist für Spiele wie WoW gedacht und das als 2th Rechner...
Auf ULTRA Grafik wird hier auch kein wert gelegt.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2011)

Und ich finde bei etwa 10% Abweichung kann man schon von auf dem Niveau reden .
War ja auch nur eine Idee, da die Kombination aus I7 und 540GT schon durchaus interessant ist.


----------



## muehe (25. September 2011)

> Wobei der Speed der GT 540m annähernd an die HD 5770 ran kommt.



never


----------



## Littlecool (25. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> Gehäuse und Netzteil kannst doch schonmal behalten Laufwerke und HDD auch



Fällt was auf? Denke 95% nicht!



"[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]The performance of the 540M lies between the Radeon HD 5650 and 5730 in our first benchmarks. Therefore, the 540M is about 10% faster than the GT435M using DDR3 graphics memory. Using GDDR5 it may be as fast as the HD 5750 / 5770."[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Meine güte wie jeder alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen muss.....[/font]


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2011)

Hat aber nur GDDR3 Speicher.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Normal würde ich ja keine Notebooks empfehlen, insbesondere wenn ein "richtiger" gewünscht wird.
> 
> ABer wäre das nicht sogar ne Alternative ?
> Kostet genau 700 Euro, hat eine Geforce 540m drin (die reicht zum zocken, wenn dir Grafikpracht nicht wichtig ist).
> ...




Zuerst dachte ich mir ja, hmm...ne Laptop wäre gar nicht soo schlecht...dann las ich etwas von 15,6 Zoll...Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber da brauch ich ja schon n Mikroskop, zumal Laptoptastaturen nicht so ganz meins sind, ich also den Laptop weit nach hinten schieben würde, damit ne Tastatur dazwischn passt und somit eher ein Teleskop benötige...

Danke an die vielen anderen Antworten, allerdings bleibt mir bezüglich Benchmarks und co fern. Zur Grafikkarte im allgemeinen: Hatte vorher Nvidia und bin dann auf Radeon geschwenkt, einfach weil es damals so empfohlen wurde. Ob nur Nvidea oder ATI ist mir herzlich egal.

Habe übrigens noch rund 3-4 Wochen Zeit, mir das Ganze genauer zu überlegen. Gibt es bis dahin irgendwelche angekündigten Dinge, wodurch entweder durch Preisverlust der anderen Teile mehr Leistung rauszuholen ist oder andersrum Teile, die man sich nicht entgehen lassen sollte?

Außerdem habe ich gerade grob 2 Vorschläge gelesen. Vergleich?


----------



## OldboyX (26. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem habe ich gerade grob 2 Vorschläge gelesen. Vergleich?



Wie meinst du das mit Vergleich?

Littlecool empfiehlt eine billigere (dafür etwas langsamere) Grafikkarte. Ansonsten kriegst du für das Geld das was ich geposted hab (i.e. das ist das Maximum an Leistung für 700€ - mehr geht nicht). Ob Nvidia oder ATi ist eben Geschmackssache (wobei vlt. wenn du wirklich nur WoW spielst solltest du doch zur Nvidia GTX 460 1GB greifen, oder nochn Fuffi drauflegen und die GTX 560 TI 1 GB kaufen für ca. 175€, denn bei WoW schneiden Nvidia Grafikkarten traditionell leicht besser ab).

Falls du generell lieber noch günstiger wegkommen willst, dann ist das natürlich auch möglich (wobei man dann aber so langsam in / unter den Leistungsbereich deines jetzigen Rechners kommt).


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Januar 2012)

Hat sich mittlerweile irgendwas geändert? Hätte gerne eine eine neue Auflistung.

Budget 700 Euro, Betriebssystem (egal welches Windoof) + Flachbildschirm gen 21 Zoll sollte dabei sein, gerne natürlich größer.

Besitze zu Hause einen Vista32bit-Rechner mit 2 x 3,3 Ghz (E8600 Dualcore), 1 Gb Grafikkarte (Radeon 4870), 4 gb Ram und wollte ganz gerne auf der Schiene bleiben, gerne natürlich etwas stärker, wenn denn möglich. Festplatte mit Xtausend Terrabyte ist nicht notwendig, da würden sogar 250 gb reichen. 

Einen der zukünftig beiden Rechner werde ich in meinen Zweitwohnsitz reinbauen. Die Anschaffung war ursprünglich für Anfang Mai geplant, da ich jedoch nun jedes Wochenende am Zweitwohnsitz hocken werde, muss es wohl etwas schneller gehen...


----------



## Littlecool (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, rechne den Festplattenpreis x2


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2012)

Hab mich nunmal etwas dran versucht. Mag ja sein, das ich da wirklich zu blöd für bin. Ich hoffe auf etwas Abgleichhilfe.

Intel Core i3-2100 Box, LGA1155
104,53

MSI PH61A-P35 (B3), Intel H61, ATX, DDR3
67,23

8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9
42,31

Sonderposten: Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
30,78

Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2, 430 Watt
38,81

Club3D GeForce GTX 550Ti, 1536MB DDR3
101,59

WD Caviar Blue 250GB SATA 3 6Gb/s
69,90

Samsung SH-D163C SATA schwarz
13,36

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE (bulk) - 30SB057000000
21,62

Netgear Gigabit PCI-Adapter GA311-100pes
15,44

Sonderposten: BenQ G2225HD
97,95

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
81,75

Rechner - Zusammenbau
20,00
Windows Aktivierung inklusive aktueller Updates für Ihr gewähltes Betriebssystem
5,00


710,27 insgesamt

Wie schon gesagt, ich hab da wirklich nicht sooo viel Ahnung von und es tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich jetzt irgendwas verwechselt habe, da ich zumindest mal gestern versucht habe, mich etwas einzulesen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das preislich so ok ist. Kann ja sein, das es hier und da noch irgendwo einen Tipp gibt.

Habe ich ne wichtige Komponente übersehen? Maus + Tastatur kauf ich ja selbst noch nachträglich ...Headset natürlich auch 

Ich hoffe mal, dass das nun ein solides Grundangebot darstellt und würde mich noch sehr über weitere Tipps freuen.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir jetzt nicht so. Ich persönlich würde, wenn das Geld knapp ist, lieber zu AMD greifen und dafür dann nen Quadcore nehmen. Dual würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.
Soundblaster und Ethernet-Adapter würde ich mir schenken und dafür lieber ne ATI 6870 als Grafikkarte kaufen. Soundblaster kannst immer noch nachkaufen, falls dir der Onboard-Sound nicht reicht.
Und Ethernet-Adapter ist je heutzutage bei jedem Mainboard onboard, wozu dann noch ein kaufen und vor allem, wozu einen für PCI-Steckplatz? Hat das Board einen solchen überhaupt?


----------



## Tilhor (22. Januar 2012)

Wozu eine extra Soundkarte und eine extra Netzwerk Karte? Das Onboard-Network und der Onboard-Sound sind mehr als ausreichend.
Außerdem kann man beim RAM einsparen.
Du bestellst bei Hardware Versand? Dann ist das meine Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i3-2100 ~105&#8364;
ASRock H67DE3 ~80&#8364;
8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U ~39&#8364;
Sonderposten: Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil ~31&#8364;
Sapphire HD6770 ~97&#8364; (kann man gut übertakten und die hat dann mehr Power als die GTX550ti, auch ohne großen Overclock)
be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-430W ~55&#8364;
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB SATA II 3GB/s ~80&#8364;
Samsung SH-D163C SATA schwarz ~14&#8364;
Sonderposten: BenQ G2225HD ~98&#8364;
Windows 7 HP 64bit ~82&#8364;

Rechner - Zusammenbau ~20&#8364;
Windows Aktivierung blablabla ~5&#8364;

GESAMT: 708&#8364; + Versandskosten
Habe die Preise immer aufgerundet.

Das wäre bei Hardwareversand meine Zusammenstellung.
Ich würde andere Shops, mindfactory, empfehlen. Nur da kostet der Rechnerzusammenbau mal eben 90&#8364;. Dh. ist das Problem das du den nicht selbst baust.

Edit: Außerdem ist der i3-2100 im Bereich Spiele schneller als z.b. der Phenom II X4 955. Nur in manchen Rendering-Benchmarks ist der Phenom schneller.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Edit: Außerdem ist der i3-2100 im Bereich Spiele schneller als z.b. der Phenom II X4 955. Nur in manchen Rendering-Benchmarks ist der Phenom schneller.



Noch! Was aber auch völlig wurst ist, ein 955er ist für alle Spiele schnell genug und hat einfach mehr Zukunftspotenzial. Bei kommenden Spielen, die richtig gut mit Quad skalieren, kann sich das Blatt schnell wenden.
Muss jeder selbst wissen, aber ich würde mir keinen Dual-Core mehr kaufen, nur um unbedingt nen Intel zu haben. Gut, der Intel hat SMT, aber das ist nicht zuvergleichen, mit 4 nativen Kernen. Und das bisschen, was er aktuell schneller ist, ist gut zu verkraften. Aber wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## mristau (22. Januar 2012)

Für die Zukunftssicherheit würde ich eher noch ein bissl mehr Geld ansparen, für nen I5 2400-2500 z.B.
Die alten Phenom II sind zwar für aktuelle Spiele noch schnell genug, aber gegenüber nem I5 sehen die kein Licht mehr.
Aktuelle Spiele nutzen im Moment noch kaum mehr als 2 Kerne, weshalb da der I3 wohl reichen würde, aber zukunftssicherer wäre schon ein 4Kern also I5 eben.

Oder halt den I3 nehmen erstmal und dann später nachrüsten, dann würde ich aber statt nem H67 Chipsatz eher nen P67 oder Z68 nehmen, dann kannst mit kleinen Nachrüstungen noch locker 3-4 Jahre Spaß damit haben

Und bei 700&#8364; Budget würde ich alles weglassen, was eh schon onboard vorhanden ist, wie auch schon einige andere angemerkt haben.
Ohne entsprechendes Soundsystem hinten dran bringt eine OnBoard Karte genau dieselbe Qualität wie eine extra Soundkarte.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> würde ich eher noch ein bissl mehr Geld ansparen



700 ist mein Budget, das muss leider reichen.

Übrigens wollte ich eigentlich später mal 1980 x 1080 (also den Widescreen) auf Ultra in WoW spielen :>

Ich tendiere auch immer eher zu DualCoreProzessoren, einfach da ich immer noch sehr viele ältere Spiele besitze und spiele, die wohl niemals eine Quadcore-Unterstützung erhalten werden :-)

Onboard ... Sound + Netzwerk gibts beim Mainboard Onboard? Ok, dann kann ich da natürlich sparen^^ Soundtechnisch soll da ein Medusa ran ...

Bezüglich Grafikkarten: Übertaktet wird nix. Kann ich nüch,  bin ungeschickt, da steht höchstens später der Rechner in Flammen.

Hardwareversand ... nunja, da hab ich halt immer alles geholt. Basteln is bei mir nicht, 90 Euro Zusammenbau wäre schon erschreckend^^


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2012)

Würde in diesem Fall auf nen Intel CPU verzichten, damit sparste Geld und ein 955er z.B. reicht - wie bereits erwähnt - für alle aktuellen und auch kommende Spiele.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

aber der amd ist doch 15 euro teurer *kopfkratz*


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2012)

Jo die Phenoms sind ja auch nurnoch Restbestände. Bulldozer kannst du verramschen, vdh. bleibt nurnoch der Intel.
Mein Link


----------



## Tilhor (23. Januar 2012)

Naja, auch so ist eine HD6770 schneller als die GTX550Ti. Vorallem billiger!
Also ich kann nur meine Zusammenstellung empfehlen.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

Ich kann aber nich übertakten ... is die dann immer noch besser?

Und wird 1980 x 1080 (wide) auf Ultra laufen? :-)


----------



## OldboyX (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn es dein Ziel ist wirklich nur WoW auf Ultra zu spielen würde ich zur Intel CPU raten, denn AMD CPUs sind bei WoW traditionell schlechter.

Dazu sei aber noch gesagt, dass es knapp werden kann in den 25er Raids mit FUll HD und Ultra, wenn du nicht mehr Geld in die Hand nimmst und eine bessere Grafikkarte nimmst vom Schlage einer HD 6850/6870 oder einer GTX 460 aufwärts.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn es dein Ziel ist wirklich nur WoW auf Ultra zu spielen würde ich zur Intel CPU raten, denn AMD CPUs sind bei WoW traditionell schlechter.
> 
> Dazu sei aber noch gesagt, dass es knapp werden kann in den 25er Raids mit FUll HD und Ultra, wenn du nicht mehr Geld in die Hand nimmst und eine bessere Grafikkarte nimmst vom Schlage einer HD 6850/6870 oder einer GTX 460 aufwärts.




Spiele derzeit LFR Schlachtzüge mit meinem Hausrechner auf Ultra. Schwanke da immer noch bequem bei 20-40 FPS, in Hochphasen dann mal runter auf 14-15 FPS bei 1600 x 1200. 4 gb ram, vista 32 bit, 2 x 3,3 ghz prozessor + 4870er.


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Vllt. wär ne GTX460 was für dich. Die bekommt man ja auch schon hinterhergeschmissen mittlerweile. Und für WoW reicht die aus für alle Ultra Einstellungen und Full HD.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vllt. wär ne GTX460 was für dich. Die bekommt man ja auch schon hinterhergeschmissen mittlerweile. Und für WoW reicht die aus für alle Ultra Einstellungen und Full HD.




die is doch im Bereich 150 Euro, sprich 50 Euro über dem Planwert?! 10-15 Euro kann man ja verkraften ...


----------



## OldboyX (24. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Spiele derzeit LFR Schlachtzüge mit meinem Hausrechner auf Ultra. Schwanke da immer noch bequem bei 20-40 FPS, in Hochphasen dann mal runter auf 14-15 FPS bei 1600 x 1200. 4 gb ram, vista 32 bit, 2 x 3,3 ghz prozessor + 4870er.



Tjo 15 FPs hat bei mir dann halt eben nix mehr mit Spielen zu tun, aber das sieht jeder anders. Ich find alles unter 30 extrem grenzwertig.


----------



## Tilhor (24. Januar 2012)

Naja... Vorkurzem habe ich im Netz eine GTX560 für irgendwie ~100€ gesehen.
Das war aber wahrscheinlich ein Sonderangebot. Und die günstigste GTX560 ist zwar nur 120€ teuer, dafür aber:
-192bit Memory (statt 256bit)
-500Mhz Speichertakt

Und eine nicht übertaktete HD6770/5770 ist ca. gleich gut wie die GTX550ti. Aber günstiger!


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> die is doch im Bereich 150 Euro, sprich 50 Euro über dem Planwert?! 10-15 Euro kann man ja verkraften ...



150 Euro? Etwas mehr hab ich für über einem Jahr dafür hingelegt, sicher dass die noch soviel kostet??


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38244&agid=707


----------



## mristau (25. Januar 2012)

http://www.google.de/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=gtx+460&oq=gtx+460&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=16706l19407l0l23095l11l11l1l1l1l0l195l923l1.6l7l0#q=gtx+460&hl=en&sa=X&tbs=p_ord:p&tbm=shop&prmd=imvnsr&ei=OMgfT5aAE8OM-wbi4fzDBA&ved=0CKIBELsNKAE&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=cf612bc73b796319&biw=1920&bih=955

Die GTX 460 gibts ab knapp 100€


----------



## Tilhor (29. Januar 2012)

Er bestellt doch aber bei hardware Versand!
Also ich kann immer noch meine Zusammenstellung von oben empfehlen, falls sich das Thema noch nicht erledigt hat:

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Intel Core i3-2100 ~104&#8364;
ASRock H67DE3 ~79&#8364;
8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U ~38&#8364;
Sonderposten: Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil ~34&#8364;
Sapphire HD6770 ~98&#8364; (kann man gut übertakten und die hat dann mehr Power als die GTX550ti, auch ohne großen Overclock)
be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-430W ~56&#8364;
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB SATA II 3GB/s ~74&#8364;
Samsung SH-D163C SATA schwarz ~13&#8364;
Sonderposten: BenQ G2225HD ~101&#8364;
Windows 7 HP 64bit ~82&#8364;

Rechner - Zusammenbau ~20&#8364;
Windows Aktivierung blablabla ~5&#8364;

GESAMT: ~705&#8364; + noch die Versandkosten
Habe die Preise immer aufgerundet.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das System dürfte für WoW auf Ultra locker reichen, vielleicht kommt es hin und wieder zu Slowdowns (Hauptstädte, groß besuchte Gebiete) mit 25-30 FPS aber sonst packt der Rechner das.[/font]


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Februar 2012)

So ... Vorbereitung rund um den Kauf läuft :-)

Soll heißen, mein kleines Finanzierungsproblem ist nun quasi beseitigt. Hab nu genau das System über mir mal eingetragen.


----------

